# stick sparring.



## Bammx2 (Jun 30, 2005)

I apologies if this has been posted before....30 pages+ is a lot to read through
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am wondering about the types of sticks people use for sparring.
  For instance, I train with Bahi and Kamagong,but generally use Palasans for full armour sparring because you can feel the better and Basikos for minimum armour sparring cause they sting like hell.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whats your prefference and why?


----------



## pesilat (Jun 30, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> I apologies if this has been posted before....30 pages+ is a lot to read through
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, I train with furniture grade rattan. I've got a pair of Kamagong sticks that I sometimes use in solo training but unless my partner is using something similar then I'm just going to tear up his sticks. Also, even if we're both using hard woods, if a stick breaks, it means a sharp piece of wood flying through the air and another in someone's hand - potentially bad juju. So I use the Kamagong primarily for solo work and would use it if I were challenged to a fight - i.e.: not friendly sparring (not likely to happen but that's the only situation I can imagine where I'd actually be able to get my Kamagong before the fight started). For friendly sparring with no protection (except eyes), we use padded sticks. I've used rattan with no protection, too. It's fun but painful and potentially injurious enough that it's not something I do on a regular basis. With protection - i.e.: WEKAF gear - we use rattan.

I don't know what the furniture grade rattan technically is but it's mostly what we use.

Mike


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 30, 2005)

pesilat said:
			
		

> For me, I train with furniture grade rattan. I've got a pair of Kamagong sticks that I sometimes use in solo training but unless my partner is using something similar then I'm just going to tear up his sticks. Also, even if we're both using hard woods, if a stick breaks, it means a sharp piece of wood flying through the air and another in someone's hand - potentially bad juju. So I use the Kamagong primarily for solo work and would use it if I were challenged to a fight - i.e.: not friendly sparring (not likely to happen but that's the only situation I can imagine where I'd actually be able to get my Kamagong before the fight started). For friendly sparring with no protection (except eyes), we use padded sticks. I've used rattan with no protection, too. It's fun but painful and potentially injurious enough that it's not something I do on a regular basis. With protection - i.e.: WEKAF gear - we use rattan.
> 
> I don't know what the furniture grade rattan technically is but it's mostly what we use.
> 
> Mike


  Question....
   When you said "eye protection"..
  I have seen some people actually wear goggles only.
   I figure WEKAF head gear.....but goggles,I have never used.
any opinion?


----------



## pesilat (Jun 30, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Question....
> When you said "eye protection"..
> I have seen some people actually wear goggles only.
> I figure WEKAF head gear.....but goggles,I have never used.
> any opinion?



With padded sticks, we either wear no protection or just goggles - after all, a thread or a seam on the padding might get in our eye and be uncomfortable or even scratch the cornea. Doing rattan with no protection, goggles are still a good idea. In fact, goggles are generally a good idea in sparring because you never know when something might end up in your eye. Having said that I should point out that I've almost never worn goggles in sparring. I have had some stuff hit me in the eyes when sparring - usually just dust or sweat or a bug - but it's enough for me to acknowledge that it's a good idea. Especially when weapons are involved in the sparring.

Mike


----------

